# Any Help?



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 30, 2016)

So i've been practicing drawing digi legs, but i don't know how to attach the body and shoulders and what even are necks? Can anyone help?


----------



## rjbartrop (May 1, 2016)

Here you go: http://www.innerbody.com/

Any reference you can find on animal anatomy will also serve you well


----------



## MissKarotStix (May 1, 2016)

If you do a Google search on anthro/furry anatomy you can get some nice reference to help you picture how the body is put together.
The following images helped me a lot:

Legs and feet reference:
www.furaffinity.net: Legs anatomy references by Wolfy-Nail
www.furaffinity.net: Digigrade Paw Tutorial [by Catwolf] by AAMP

Male anthro skeletal reference:











And just for kicks, here a muscle reference:





Hoped that helped. If you need help looking for resources or general help in drawing feel free to PM me, I love teaching ^_^.


Edit: Sorry for the large images, I have no idea how to edit it @_@


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 2, 2016)

rjbartrop said:


> Here you go: http://www.innerbody.com/
> 
> Any reference you can find on animal anatomy will also serve you well





MissKarotStix said:


> If you do a Google search on anthro/furry anatomy you can get some nice reference to help you picture how the body is put together.
> The following images helped me a lot:
> 
> Legs and feet reference:
> ...



Really helped! Thanks!


----------

